# Look who followed me home yesterday.......



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Cheekys bouncing BO!!

This is the last one I'm getting!!!

I ummed and arrred about Bo for a few weeks cos he is so tiny. But anyway i decided to have him and I collected him yesterday.

I cant get over how Tiny he is. Hes so sweet. The others love him esp darcy. Pixie isnt that keen on him yet but dosent seem to mind him to much. Hes sleeping in with darcy and they seem quite happy together so far. He didnt cry in the night last night. He follows me round all over the place. I'm constantly looking at my feet to make sure i dont step on him. 

He loves nothinf more than curling up on someones warm knee.

Took a few pics, but didnt get many. I'll try to get some more over the next day or 2 xx










Look at the size difference!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww yay rache!!! another pup! hehehe so cute!! and tiny! i loves them both lookin at the grass lmao :albino: congrats!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Another one Rache!!! lol
Congrats! x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Yay Pictures! Of my two little favourite men  Oh but i do love your other two too! I wish one of those would follow me home! haha Good Luck with him Rachel i knwo how much he'll be loved with you! x


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

lovely pup xx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

4 now!! im jelous  but he is a cutie x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, so cute


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

lucky you and so glad its bo  we get to see him grow up now lol


----------



## wantobeachimum (Jun 18, 2010)

How gorgeous :love1:


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

How cute , love his little heart  Congratulations


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Rache, Bo was my favorite. So glad you got him. Now I get to watch him grow up. All your babies are so so sweet!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yay!! You are so lucky! What a beautiful family you have!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh you are so lucky 2 babies,they will have fun together growing up.


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

what a cutie!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Bahaha....that is too funny you got him but I understand how hard it is to resist.  He is adorable & I bet he'll fit into your pack wonderfully. I'm so excited to be able to watch at least a few of those babies grow up. So exciting!!!

Cograts on the new addition. He is, of course, darling!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I must admit its harder having a tiny one than i thorght it would be. I've had to set my watch to feed him and make sure hes drinking etc, I'm so worried about him not getting enough! Its like having a newborn again.

darcy is a huge pup compared to him! 

Hes alot of fun tho, I love seeing him dragging toys around and wagging his tail. Hes lovely I just want him to grow a bit!!!


----------



## Cricket'sMom (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh how adorable and such a face.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Aww I know what you mean my Kirby was tiny , but don't worry he will grow fast


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a cutie! Congrats on your new addition.  They grow way to fast, enjoy.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations--he's a cute little fella.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

He is such a wonderful little guy! I'm so glad I will get to see him grow up
here on Chi Ppl. Congrats!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww hes so cute and adorable rache lucky you x


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

rache you need a new siggy now  x


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww so cute.I love all you pups.Didn't even know you was thinking about taking Bo.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

AWw! you got little Bo!! im super jealous. Love seeing these pictures. He is way to cute.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww lucky you! Congrats he is so cute


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He is darling! The tear stains will be gone very soon I bet, Bryco's were gone within a month of TLC!


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

omg rache! how lucky are you hey! they are all adorable though xx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

congratulations are you keeping the name or putting your own on him


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

He's so cute. I adore his cute little body. Congratulations.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I think we will keep it as Bo as he comes to it!! And it quite suits him xx


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats!! He is sooooo cute, luv the name Bo!!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

congrats!! he is so small!!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

awww how freaking adorable! i don't know the story but he sure is cute!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I am so so happy Bo is at home with you! He always was my favorite, and I was shocked when the others started getting homes, but not Bo. 
They all look darling together. Congratulations!  I'm very jealous.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

LovesMyPups said:


> I am so so happy Bo is at home with you! He always was my favorite, and I was shocked when the others started getting homes, but not Bo.
> They all look darling together. Congratulations!  I'm very jealous.


Thank you. I liked him from the start but thorght it would be alot taking on a tiny, and believe me it is but hes worth it, such a lovely llittle thing. x


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

how lucky are you rache, i wish one would follow me home lol. i remember how tiny tulula was when we got her, we were so worried she would be stepped on and it didn't help with the vet saying if you stand on her you will probably kill her. you must be an old hand at this now lol. he is such a cutie


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone for all your lovelys replys. I'm sure you will all be seeing lots and lots more of little Bo xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Rache - you need a new siggy with little Bo on it now!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhhhh congrats, you need a new siggy. Bo is so small and cute! Wow 4 chi's, they are addictive huh.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Pretty puppies...all of them!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations!! Bo is beautiful!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

He had his first vet check today and jab. He weighs 550g or 19 oz at 11 1/2 weeks. I think he will catch up and make a reasonable weight full grown. 

Because he is quite small i have decided to get him microchipped earlier than the vet would normally do it, just in case. 

So all good!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Great to hear! He's such a cutie! He looks like a healthy lil booger. I think he'll be similar to Pixie's size.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

TLI said:


> Great to hear! He's such a cutie! He looks like a healthy lil booger. I think he'll be similar to Pixie's size.


I'm hoping he might make 3 1/2 or 4 lbs. Although he is such a tiny size he is quite heavy, must be heavy boned!! lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww he's precious!


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

he is beautiful, love the colour of him too, how old is he x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

xxxangelxxx said:


> he is beautiful, love the colour of him too, how old is he x


He'll be 12 weeks on sunday. xx


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

aw bless, he is tiny, my puppy is 11 wks sunday and already weighs over 3lb lol


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness!! That should have had a cuteness warning for sure!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Congratulations Rachel !!


----------

